# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Weihnachtliches x 20



## krawutz (23 Dez. 2019)

*Allen Celebboardern eine fröhliche Bescherung und unstressige und gesundheitskompatible Feiertage !*





​


----------



## comatron (23 Dez. 2019)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Fast schon Gleichberechtigung.


----------

